# Suche jemanden zum werben !



## Hades1995 (11. September 2018)

Hallo,

 

ich würde gerne mit jemaden bei der Horde durchstarten, der zeit für die kommenden paar wochen mitbringt, das wir feste zeiten ausmachen wo wir richtig durch pumpen können und charaktere gemeinsam hochlvln. War bisher alli aber möchte gern auf horde umsteigen, ich würde acc-Gear sponsorn um das lvln voran zu bringen , bei interesse bitte melden.

 

Tag: Had3s#2816

 

MfG


----------

